# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Encontro para recolha de agua

## Victor Hugo Silva

Ola meus amigos venho aqui lançar um desafio, reparei que ja alguns membros se encontram para a dita recolha e o que eu achava que era mto giro conbinar-mos alguns encontros para recolher agua mas o verdadeiro motivo era o encontro e confraternização. O que acham?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ola meus amigos venho aqui lançar um desafio, reparei que ja alguns membros se encontram para a dita recolha e o que eu achava que era mto giro conbinar-mos alguns encontros para recolher agua mas o verdadeiro motivo era o encontro e confraternização. O que acham?



Olá Victor  :Olá: 

Eu, pessoalmente, estou interessado na criação  de um grupo de colecta de agua e plâncton dentro da área da minha zona (Coimbra)

Caso existam membros dispostos a alinha na aquisição e partilha do gerador, bomba e deposito de agua para transporte, agradeço que entrem em contacto comigo para estudarmos em conjunto a forma de os obtermos.

----------


## João Castelo

Eu , por mim alinho- destino Cabo Raso

Habitualmente aos domingos ( 15/15 dias vou lá )

Com campanhia é mais engraçado.

JC

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

No próximo fim de semana também vou ao C. Raso.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> Eu, pessoalmente, estou interessado na criação de um grupo de colecta de agua e plâncton dentro da área da minha zona (Coimbra)


não acredito :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:   não dizer que te vais converter a agua natural :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> boas
> 
> 
> não acredito    não dizer que te vais converter a agua natural


Alem do custo do sal, e das centenas de litros de agua que desperdiço, parece-me que a óptica ecologista da coisa me agrada.

Poderei ter de passar por uma fase de adaptação, mas não vislumbro outra solução a médio prazo.

----------


## Rui Monge

Eu alinhava numa de ir buscar água em grupo ao cabo raso. 
O meu problema é: Ainda não tenho carro  :SbSourire2:  .

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Alem do custo do sal, e das centenas de litros de agua que desperdiço, parece-me que a óptica ecologista da coisa me agrada.


Boa Juca!  :Palmas:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :yb677:  

Vais ver que te adaptas rápidamente e passas a recomendar!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola
eu era para ter ido este fds mas as condicoes atmosfericas nao permitiram encher os meus 70 garrafoes :yb665:  
vou no fds de 24/25.
rui se quiseres dou-te boleia.
quantos litros vais apanhar?? para sabes se cabem no meu carro... :SbSourire:

----------


## CarlosMaia

Existem pessoas com sorte :yb620: 
Quem mora fora destas áreas é complicado.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Juca
Podes contar comigo e com um deposito de 1000litros.
abraços

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Poderei ter de passar por uma fase de adaptação, mas não vislumbro outra solução a médio prazo.


as voltas que as coisas dão :yb665:   :yb665:  

a um ano atrás jurava eu de pés juntos que nunca usaria aditivos
e o julio que nem uma gota de agua natural entraria no aquario :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------

